# Pflanzenquiz



## Limnos (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe, ich habe es schwer genug gemacht. Tip zu 1 (ist nicht winterhart)


----------



## Kuni99 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz*

Hallo,

bevor ich gleich alles verrate, lasse ich erstmal die anderen ran!

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## danyvet (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz*


hab ich allesamt noch nie gesehen 
die Pflanze auf Bild 4 sieht aus wie eine Kreuzung aus __ Immergrün und __ Efeu 
und auf Bild 5 kann ich sogar ein Immergrün sehen, aber hier meinst du wohl die mit den großen Blättern... 
 bin gespannt...


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz*

Hallo Wolfgang,
wie groß ist denn Dein Garten? :shock Oder hast Du die Photos aus einer weiteren Umgebung?
Bild 2 ist wohl ein __ Lerchensporn (Corydalis), und das letzte Bild sieht aus wie Sauerklee und Sauerampfer - doch ersterer mag nun wirklich kein Wasser.


----------



## Kuni99 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz*

Hallo,

na dann will ich mal:

1. __ Mäusedorn (_Ruscus aculeatus_), die Blüten und Früchte sitzen auf blattähnlich verbreiterten Kurztrieben, sogenannten Phyllocladien
2. Moschuskraut (_Adoxa moschatellina_), wird nur 15 cm hoch und deshalb leicht übersehen. Der Blütenstand besteht aus je fünf Blüten, die die Flächen eines Würfels bilden. Die sechste Würfelseite muss freibleiben für den Blütenstiel
3. Schwarzes Kopfried (_Schoenus ngricans_)
4. Französischer __ Ahorn (_Acer monspessulanum_), mein Lieblingsahorn! Größere Vorkommen gibt es z. B. im Mittelrheintal, im Park auf dem Loreleyfelsen ist er angepflanzt. Das größte Exemplar was ich kenne steht auf der Mole des Loreleyhafens. 
5. Yamswurzel (_Dioscorea_ sp., vermutlich _villosa_ oder _caucasica_)
6. Flügelginster (_Chamaespartium saggitale_ oder _Genistella saggitale_), ebenfalls häufig im Mittelrheintal
7. Spargel (_Asparagus officinalis_)
8. __ Schlangenknöterich (_Polygonum bistorta_ oder _Bistorta officinalis_)
9. Kleiner Klee (_Trifolium dubium_), leicht zu verwechseln mit dem Gelben Schneckenklee

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Limnos (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz*

Hi

@ Rolf.: Alle Aufnahmen sind auf meinem Grundstück entstanden, das eine Größe von 936 qm hat. Mein Maximum waren mal 1400 verschiedene Pflanzen auf dieser Fläche, derzeit sind wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als die Hälfte.
@ Kai: Fantastico Kai! Alles richtig. Aber bei einem hättest Du mich beinah auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt: Den Yams habe ich nämlich bis heute für Mondsame(Menispermum sp.) gehalten. Ich war sicher, dass in Dssdf. im Bot Garten dieser Name an der Windenpflanze gestanden hätte. Da muss ich jetzt glatt noch einmal hinfahren. Dank google habe ich mich aber zu Deiner Aussage bekehren lassen. Nett, dass Du Dich zunächst zurückgehalten hast, aber das Quiz war doch wohl zu schwer für die meisten. Mach Du doch mal das nächste! Dann kann ich mitmachen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kuni99 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz*

Hallo Wolfgang,

gerne mache ich das nächste Pflanzenquiz, ich bin nur bis Mitte nächster Woche sehr beschäftigt. Danach krame ich mal in meinem Bilderfundus. Es kann gut sein, dass die Yamswurzel falsch beschriftet war. Schätzungsweise 20% der Pflanzennamen in botanischen Gärten sind falsch, da muss man aufpassen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------

